# Blocked Firewood?



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is posted in the right spot or not.

Can someone tell me what "blocked" firewood is? I tried doing a search but I'm not sure. Is it dried or seasoned?

I'd appreciate your help!  Thanks!


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Around here, it means the ends trimmed off of heavy timbers (like railroad ties) when they are trimmed to final length at the sawmill. The sawmills sell this stuff relatively cheaper than firewood, because it is usually shorter than common firewood lengths and less convenient to use. Good stuff though.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

To me, "blocked" firewood are the cut to stove length "rounds" of a tree trunk and heavy branches that are still in need of splitting to become firewood.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

To me blocked means wood that has been split with a chain saw.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

To me blocked firewood means logs that have been bucked into blocks to the right length for the wood stove but still need to be split vertically into smaller sections.

.


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

Blocked, junked, or cut off all mean the same thing, it is cut to the length you would want it. It is the round and would need to be split, slabbed or chopped in the proper size.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Doubt if this is what you are meaning, but around here we have pallet shops that sell block pieces that are the left overs from the pallet construction. Most are about 4 x 4 inches and could be any length from 3 inches long to 12 inches long. That was a heavy duty pallet shop - other pallet shops probably had thinner pieces.


----------

